# Problem getting proof of address in the UK



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey,

I'm new in the UK, Moved in to my fiance flat, which he owns, we updated the council via their website with my name and he got the bill with the new updated tax (he had a discount as he was living alone).
Problem is... We were expecting a letter confirming my name was added to his address or at least a letter which ask me to send them my passport and visa scan or something but nothing came and it's been more then 3 weeks.

I can't open a bank account or register to a GP and basically I'm nothing till I get an address. I can't be put on bills as they all paid directly from my fiance bank account and he don't get any written mail as its all done by Internet.

Anyone here know how to get proof of address from the council? Nothing in their website about it and they didn't asked for any proof when we updated them with the change for tax purposes so it shows they excepted the fact I live here.

Need help. I'm frustrated. Sent email ages ago but no answer from them.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

We didn't get a confirmation letter just the updated bill (which includes both names). It took a few weeks for us to get it.

M


----------



## bila (Dec 6, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> We didn't get a confirmation letter just the updated bill (which includes both names). It took a few weeks for us to get it.
> 
> M


you fiancé need to call the council and tell them you live with him they will send you a form to fill out your details. they will then write you in few weeks again to tell you when you will be registered.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

mehemlynn said:


> We didn't get a confirmation letter just the updated bill (which includes both names). It took a few weeks for us to get it.
> 
> M


We got the updated bill with only his name on it took 3 weeks only to get that. We expected it'll have my name too on it.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

It does take a while to get proof of address etc. It took my husband about 7 weeks to have enough proof to open a bank account. We opened a joint account as it was slightly more straight forward. His NIN took about 5 weeks to be processed. If you are working, a letter from your employer is accepted by some banks to open an account.

Good luck


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

KTLin said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new in the UK, Moved in to my fiance flat, which he owns, we updated the council via their website with my name and he got the bill with the new updated tax (he had a discount as he was living alone).
> Problem is... We were expecting a letter confirming my name was added to his address or at least a letter which ask me to send them my passport and visa scan or something but nothing came and it's been more then 3 weeks.
> ...



Good morning

Even though your fiancé pays everything by direct debit he can still add your name to the utility bills, all he has to do is call them BT, Gas, Electric supplier and tell them he wants your name added to the bill; most bills are under contract but I found they did not mind adding my partner to the bill that is the easier option. It will take a little time all depends on how soon you do it before the next bill.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok so some updates,

Adding me to bills is no use as the bills are taken directly from my fiance account and they don't provide any letters in post as everything is electronic.

What I did is eventually call the number on the council payment letter and asked to report a change of address (as the option to report changes of circumstances lead me to nothing. I end up just giving the account number via keyboard and saying my address, name and "moved in" but it didn't give any further options), I got a human answer once I choose change of address and the guy asked me for what purpose I need a proof of address and he said he'll send me an official council letter stating my name and the address+ the date I moved in.

The council said my name can't be on the council tax letter because my fiancé owns the property.

Thanks for all the advice. Once we'll open a joint bank account we'll get the bills paid from there so we can prove we live together for the spouse visa.

Cheers


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

You should be able to get a basic bank account by providing a tv license in your name and one form of ID (eg passport)

Basic Bank Accounts: for poor credit scorers - Money Saving Expert


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

KTLin said:


> Ok so some updates,
> 
> Adding me to bills is no use as the bills are taken directly from my fiance account and they don't provide any letters in post as everything is electronic.
> 
> ...


Even though he pays by direct debit, a bill is produced, so all he has to do is ask his provider to send him a bill through the post, all my bills are direct debit but you can access them on line. If he cannot print them himself then he can request that they send it to him via the post. Everyone is entitled to a paper bill if they want one. All you need is one paper bill from your utility provider he just needs to stress that he wants your name on the bill as well.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Our power company wont ad me to the bill. My husband has to "sign off" and I have to "sign on" straight away so the bill will only be in my name. I think it's a load of BS really. This is the only bill he pays. 

The doctors said I don't need to supply a utility bill as I will be joining my husband. Not sure how that works.

The bank said all I need to do is bring ID for me to be added to my husbands account. Been here since 24th Dec and have only been able to get an appointment to do that for the 23rd Jan. Taking into account of the Christmas break though.



Due to the power thing we are now looking at changing companies.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

KTLin said:


> The council said my name can't be on the council tax letter because my fiancé owns the property.


You need to request that your name is added as a 'liable party' on the bill with your fiancé remaining the account holder. Council tax is based on residency at an address rather than ownership of it.


----------



## Fish all (Jul 23, 2013)

You should be able to open a very basic bank account with your passport. My partner did this after being in the UK a few days (he didn't even have a visa at that point) and just took in his passport. Barclays seemed to be the easiest.

Good luck.


----------



## Kenmore (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi u can sign up sky t.v. Or Internet or just telephone they do not ask for any ID or they do not check any credit score even if you don't have bank account you setup direct debit to your friend spouse or your relative with them permission then you will have at least one proof of address.


----------

